# F150's



## JT's Plowing (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey I was just looking at the black trucks thread and I wanted to know how an f150 handles snow plowing. Everyone I know last year strongly advised against installing one on my truck. I was just wanting first hand accounts on how the truck holds up after a season of plowing. Thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The problem with F-150's are they are a light duty truck. You can plow your drive,Mom and Dad's maybe Grandma's. But when you go past that duty and start doing 24 hours at a time, you run in to trouble. They are not built for that amount of hard work. You break parts and wear out expensive parts like transmissions and transfer cases.Your brakes wear out way quicker. Unless you can really wrench ALL your own repairs you will behind the 8 ball all the time trying to make money. Most trucks will take their 10% of the cut. Be it a tire, U-joint, total tune up or brake parts. Think long and hard before you put a plow on a F-150.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The problem with F-150's are they are a light duty truck. You can plow your drive,Mom and Dad's maybe Grandma's. But when you go past that duty and start doing 24 hours at a time, you run in to trouble. They are not built for that amount of hard work. You break parts and wear out expensive parts like transmissions and transfer cases.Your brakes wear out way quicker. Unless you can really wrench ALL your own repairs you will behind the 8 ball all the time trying to make money. Most trucks will take their 10% of the cut. Be it a tire, U-joint, total tune up or brake parts. Think long and hard before you put a plow on a F-150.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

You can use a F150 just keep in mind It's a 1/2 not superduty driveways and (small) lots is only thing I use mine for


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I plow with my f150 and love it. I have however done alot to it to try and beef it up for the snow. take it easy if you do end up putting a plow on it


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i installed a 8 ft steel boss plow on a '98 f150 auto 4.2 v6. its run commercial by a company and has done 2 seasons plowing. mind you it had 175k miles on it when the plow was installed.. we added a set of timbrens and the owner says its worked flawlessly so far in 2 seasons. its also used a mow crew truck in the summer.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I think a big part of this is beefing the front end up and how you take care of it. If you beat the truck up constantly while plowing then you will have big problems.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

A lot depends on two things: 1) How much plowing you're going to do, and 2) What year F-150 you're talking about.

For #1, I'd say an F-150 is good for _occasional _plowing.

As for #2, the older F-150's were actually (in my opinion) able to take more of a beating than the new ones are. Said another way, they were way over-built. As for the newer (2010 & up) F-150's, you're never going to put a plow on one anyway. Ford will void your warranty and no reputable plow manufacturer even offers a plow to fit one.


----------



## JT's Plowing (Oct 18, 2010)

right now I own a 2004 fordf150 lariat supercab 4x4. I was mainly interested in doing some driveways this year if I can get a decent plow. I checked and my truck does have the heavier front axe 3900lbs capacity. If I took on like say 5-10 driveways, average sized around here say maybe 40-50ft do you think thats over doing it?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JT's Plowing;1305543 said:


> right now I own a 2004 fordf150 lariat supercab 4x4. I was mainly interested in doing some driveways this year if I can get a decent plow. I checked and my truck does have the heavier front axe 3900lbs capacity. If I took on like say 5-10 driveways, average sized around here say maybe 40-50ft do you think thats over doing it?


Generally speaking, I'd say you'd be fine. Now if you were in the great white north, that might be another story.


----------



## JT's Plowing (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess I might try it then.... I really dont feel like buy another truck right now and I really like the one I have. I can buy a half-way decent plow for a couple thousand or so and still pay my truck off. Last year here in Massachusetts we got hammered and I was kicking myself for now plowing. I will look into a plow for my truck and will probably install a set of timbrens to help it out.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

trans cooler would be a good idea


----------



## JT's Plowing (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah where could i get one of those? Also what size plow should I go for?


----------



## JT's Plowing (Oct 18, 2010)

You think a 6.5' is too small for a 150?


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

check summitracing.com They have a great selection of coolers.

I run a 6'6 on my ranger, I would say a 6.5 is to small. Maybe a 7.5 poly would be better


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Too Stroked;1305501 said:


> A lot depends on two things: 1) How much plowing you're going to do, and 2) What year F-150 you're talking about.
> 
> For #1, I'd say an F-150 is good for _occasional _plowing.
> 
> As for #2, the older F-150's were actually (in my opinion) able to take more of a beating than the new ones are. Said another way, they were way over-built. As for the newer (2010 & up) F-150's, you're never going to put a plow on one anyway. Ford will void your warranty and no reputable plow manufacturer even offers a plow to fit one.


BOSS does make a plow mount for the 09-10 f-150s. i know because i've installed a few with 7'6" plows.


----------



## cooker (Sep 11, 2011)

I plowed for the last 12 years with a 1997 f150 4x4 supercab with a 7.5 ft fisher standard duty with no truck or plow problems ever. Just need to use your head. Its a pick up truck with plow not a bulldozer. Im putting a7.5 western on my 08 f150 this week.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

91AK250;1305778 said:


> BOSS does make a plow mount for the 09-10 f-150s. i know because i've installed a few with 7'6" plows.


I stand corrected. Anything with Electric Power Steering (EPS) which I believe is 2011 and up, you won't find a plow for though.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

Too Stroked;1306364 said:


> I stand corrected. Anything with Electric Power Steering (EPS) which I believe is 2011 and up, you won't find a plow for though.


To be corrected again,Sno-Way Series 26


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

and the 6.2L f-150s do not have EPS so technically you could use a older kit on them.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JD822;1306496 said:


> To be corrected again,Sno-Way Series 26


I said "_reputable _plow manufacturer."


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

Too Stroked;1306781 said:


> I said "_reputable _plow manufacturer."


Huh, I thought Sno-Way was?  If they are not, please inform me why sno-Ways are not. I would like to hear your *view point* on them. Especially considering I know people with them and had them for 8-10 years with no more issues then *other* brands. Usually less. Please do enlighten me.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JD822;1306977 said:


> Huh, I thought Sno-Way was?  If they are not, please inform me why sno-Ways are not. I would like to hear your *view point* on them. Especially considering I know people with them and had them for 8-10 years with no more issues then *other* brands. Usually less. Please do enlighten me.


That would be the Fisher guy in me coming out again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JD822;1306496 said:


> To be corrected again,Sno-Way Series 26





91AK250;1306611 said:


> and the 6.2L f-150s do not have EPS so technically you could use a older kit on them.


I'd hesitate. Snoway says they will fit and have no lighting issues but Ford still says NO PLOW on 2001 Not on the electric assisting steering and they have never approved the 6.2L crew cab for a plow and that is the only way the 6.2 is available (crew cab.) If I was installing one on a 20011 it would be the 6.2L approved or not, the electric computer controlled steering makes me a little nervous.



Too Stroked;1306781 said:


> I said "_reputable _plow manufacturer."


That's not the Fisher guy that's ignorance. What experience do you have with anything besides Fisher???? Don't tell me you know a guy who's buddies sisters husband had issues. What does it require to be a reputable manufacturer in your eyes??? Have to be part of a multinational conglomerate focused on shareholder profits? part of a group of plows with interchangeable parts? Have most of the design work done better then 50 years ago? Base new models on purchased designs? Be painted yellow?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry basher but your last post was a bit ........... So here I will remind everyone. How about a plow that actually works? (The entire mega lineup) LOL, or a mfg. That stands behind their product if and when it does break would be a great start! Or how about a mfg. That dosent make faulse claims of tried tested and true? I'm sure I'm not the only one with a terrible snoway experience and I would call them the furest thing from a reputable plow mfg as well!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Triple L;1307168 said:


> Sorry basher but your last post was a bit ........... So here I will remind everyone. How about a plow that actually works? (The entire mega lineup) LOL, or a mfg. That stands behind their product if and when it does break would be a great start! Or how about a mfg. That dosent make faulse claims of tried tested and true? I'm sure I'm not the only one with a terrible snoway experience and I would call them the furest thing from a reputable plow mfg as well!


And I'll remind you; The Mega is a separate line that had first year issues but that many people have been happy with. Not everyone had your issues or attitude. Nor is Snoway the only one to ever have new release issues. If we are going to condemn an entire manufacturer lets condemn GMC for their 70/80s rust bucket or any of their other issues (breaking truck frames check the site for the fix, GMC wouldn't stand behind it, or transfer case issues and we won't even get into their line of early V6s) and their inability to manage a business without Government support and AMERICAN taxpayer subsidies. Not to pick onj GMC, Ford had rust buckets, Dodge had transmission issues. Then we could discuss the DD tornado "spreaders and their first couple years manufacture, or the Meyer spreaders of yesteryear. Be interesting to see how Boss fares with their new Monarch Pump systems (the one you trashed so badly when used on the Snoway) I'm sure if there are issues you will have excuses for them.

My point (if you missed it) was everybody makes mistakes, including you as you continue to insist on comparing apples to oranges a concept most systems disapprove of for honest comparison. Regardless of YOUR opinion Snoway has a line of very reputable plows with (at least in this country but we don't have to deal with GCDUKE) good support.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with some points, it is funny tho how you talk about pickups having problems, and mention a few salters all of which I'm not disagreeing with, but you can't think of any other plow examples that have serious problems like snoway did... Its not monarchs problem snoway chose an underpowered poorly designed lift mechanism and morarch shouldn't be the one taking the heat IMO...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to defend the Canadians .huh  Just kidding :grin: But you would think you could depend on your Hydraulics supplier (whatever country they are made in) to have some insight into proper requirements. but I would not call this a Hydraulics supplier failure, that same pump works excellently in the 29R, a plow I wish you had gotten because it is everything (in a slightly smaller package) that we all (you included) hoped the Revolution would be. 

I don't want to start picking on plows. They all have had their low points in history some with issues existing still today. Many of these issues would have been a much bigger deal if the Internet and its ability to spread information had existed at the time. The technology has never been used like it is today. Lot different to get a couple wings moving, rotating, angling, lifting, dropping, pushing down. Lot more complicated then up/down/left/right. How would you have reacted to a first year edition of one of Jerre's favorite before he massaged it? great plow proven technology, NOW, they *****ed then. 

To condemn an entire offering based on your issues with both manufacturer and distributor on the only model of a single first year release you have experience with is excessive.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Basher,

In answer to your question, I have many, many years of diect experience with Fisher, Western and (god forbid) Meyers plows. I'm also a Mechanical Engineer, so I can look at the way something's built and tell you a whole lot about how well it's probably going to work and where it's probably going to break - both from a theoretical and actual experience standpoint. Have we broken Fisher stuff in our fleet? Hell yes. But if you look at what we're doing with them (all commercial), it's amazing they hold up as well as they do. And as I've said, I'm not impressed with the Snow Way plow that was mentioned at all. 

BTW, one of the great things about being an American is that we can express our opinions freely - as you and I both just did. Let's just keep it tactful OK?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BUT back to MY original statement I WOULD NOT install a snowplow (regardless of manufacturer) on the new 2011 ford trucks with the computer controlled electric power assist until FORD approved it. It's not a question of weight but of steering control. While you may have warranty issues with the 6.2L truck it wouldn't be dangerous to yourself and others



Too Stroked;1307253 said:


> the Snow Way plow that was mentioned at all.


My point _*that was mentioned*_, I'm not defending the revolution. Don't even want to discuss it.

It's just unfair to condemn an entire line for one model. The 22/26/29/32/29R series plow is used by many people with great success. Down pressure is awesome, you don't think so? Ask the boss guys/Jerre who figured out the modification secrets if it wasn't beneficial to them. Then consider they (29 series)have the lowest amp draw of any unit out there (we're talking the 29 series forget the Mega)

Snoway's EIS headlight harness are the deal. NOTHING to break, not one switch, relay, module NOTHING flawless. and allows the very simple addition of foursight allow truck high beams when the plow is down.

They have a killer second generation wireless that charges from the truck, is a handheld thumb toggle with memorable macros. Add to it that the new designed 26 series moldboard (a baby 29HD if you're familiar with the line) will accept scoop wings and allow it to be 8"6".

Yes this is just my opinion, you and LLL are entitled to your's, you might be surprised on how many things we probably would agree on BUT grouping the 26 series with the Mega; not likely:laughing::waving:


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll give you credit for one thing. You represent and sell your product line well. Snow Way should be proud of you.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have had a Meyer and a "PRO" Western. My Meyer came with the truck and other then having one issue with it, it was an awesome plow. I bought my Western new and it was a pita. When I sold it, I realized that the blade itself was bent. Not sure how since I only did driveways and storage units. But this was years ago. Everything mechanical that gets the abuse we put on can and will have issues. And personal experience goes a long way on determining the brand of everything someone would/not recommend. Just because one person had issues with a manufacturer doesn't mean the next guy will. The people I know who own Sno-Ways never had issues with them. I know people who own Westerns who swear by them. Same with Boss. But there is always the possibility of that one time a manufacturer you always have used let's you down. That is why forums such as this are good. It allows us to share our experiences with the equipment we use, make suggestions, ***** about a manufacturer, whatever. Basically, what works for one might not work for another. I love Ford trucks. Have had the best experience with my Ford's, and have owned all three. But another guy who has always had Chevy's will always buy a Chevy until he get's a lemon. Then try something else and may like it better. Point is, every manufacturer screws up, and when it is a new product it makes matters worse. Use what is right for you and keep the shiny side up with the snow out front. Cheers!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JD822;1308437 said:


> I have had a Meyer and a "PRO" Western. My Meyer came with the truck and other then having one issue with it, it was an awesome plow. I bought my Western new and it was a pita. When I sold it, I realized that the blade itself was bent. Not sure how since I only did driveways and storage units. But this was years ago. Everything mechanical that gets the abuse we put on can and will have issues. And personal experience goes a long way on determining the brand of everything someone would/not recommend. Just because one person had issues with a manufacturer doesn't mean the next guy will. The people I know who own Sno-Ways never had issues with them. I know people who own Westerns who swear by them. Same with Boss. But there is always the possibility of that one time a manufacturer you always have used let's you down. That is why forums such as this are good. It allows us to share our experiences with the equipment we use, make suggestions, ***** about a manufacturer, whatever. Basically, what works for one might not work for another. I love Ford trucks. Have had the best experience with my Ford's, and have owned all three. But another guy who has always had Chevy's will always buy a Chevy until he get's a lemon. Then try something else and may like it better. Point is, every manufacturer screws up, and when it is a new product it makes matters worse. Use what is right for you and keep the shiny side up with the snow out front. Cheers!


Ah, common ground! Cheers to you to man!


----------

